# Ksports On



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ksports are on. Waiting for them to settle a little more. I am at 26" ride hight going down to about 25 1/2". Alignment is very good and the ride is awsome. I have the shocks and struts set to 15 right now once settled i will up it a litte more to see what i get. Thanks to Justin Malott for helping me get them set up.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking serious nice job!!!!! What is that am soil filter you have going on near the front is that a extra fuel or oil filter , again nice job


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks pretty sick man!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...how-bypass-filtration-install-1-4l-turbo.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You got an Extra N laying aeound Man that is the only Mod I want to do to me cruzen .

Yours has certainly taken shape over time .


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Clleeeaaaannnnn!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok here she sits at the settled ride height












25 1/2"


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

more lowered pics


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks great...exactly what I was looking for...a nice side shot to see better. No offense to the angled shots, but nice straight side/head on/back end shots are easiest for me to tell you what I think.

Makes me more excited for getting my Pedders coilovers. Wish I could buy brand new, but getting a good deal on slightly used ones...on a payment plan, ha.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is this as low as you can go in the rear?


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Ride height looks great! Very sharp car.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Is this as low as you can go in the rear?


NO!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

How much more?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! Where did you find the strut tower brace?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ultraracing.com

and you can go to 24" ride hight


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Which one did you go with? Nothing listed for the 1.4L

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Ultra Racing Item # TW2-1203, fits all Cruzes 2011 to 2014. I think the label on the bar says for Cruze 1.6 2009 and up.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Very Nice


----------

